
Why Reading Source Code Has More Benefits Than You May Realize - lucaslee
https://www.codereader.me/blog/why-reading-source-code-is-more-beneficial-than-you-think/
======
140091
Interesting, but the problem is I don't have time to read some random code
from an open source project. I wonder if anyone does that.

